# Dick Roche in the WSJ: Did Ireland Need a Bailout?



## onq (23 Nov 2011)

An interesting piece in the Wall Street Journal by former minister of European affairs for Ireland Dick Roche on Ireland's fortunes and misfortunes and the role played by the flight of deposits from Irish banks which made it necessary for Ireland to seek a bailout.


----------



## Delboy (24 Nov 2011)

He was on some show on BBC radio 4 a couple of weeks back re-writing history. let him away at it....his sense of self-importance knows no bounds


----------



## WicklowMan (26 Nov 2011)

About as nauseous as you'd expect from Dick Roche. No mention that I could see of corruption or fraud anywhere in it.

As is typical of the man, he makes out that there's a bit unfortunate collective to which external factors (blah blah) worked in an unfavourable manner.

I'd love to see what he'd write about WW2. Disney might be interested in buying it off him.


----------

